# Atlas 618 Pulleys Available



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Feb 22, 2015)

If this is a good place to mention it, I have filed, made funny washers,and fettled my AA odd 703 ; it now runs O.K.
         The rare Atlas cone pulleys are still for who wants them,
Trade what you have in tools or$ ; have about 45$ in them......
BLJHB


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Mar 10, 2015)

The Liberal Arts Garage said:


> If this is a good place to mention it, I have filed, made funny washers,and fettled my AA odd 703 ; it now runs O.K.
> The rare Atlas cone pulleys are still for who wants them,
> Trade what you have in tools or$ ; have about 45$ in them......
> BLJHB


Please? Just want them to be used .


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 10, 2015)

BLJHB,

List them in Parts Of Machines under the forum *I HAVE AN EXTRA ITEM I WANT TO SELL OR TRADE (for ACTIVE Members) (NOT in Classifieds).*


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Mar 14, 2015)

Will Do  thanks........BLJHB


----------

